# The Everything Contest!



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Bumping...again...


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Bump?! C'mon, someone ought to wanna enter? Am I missing something?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

Great idea!! I'll have to look through my photos. Unfortunately most of mine are showjumping ones... ;-)


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

New Class!

*Riding Classes*
Jumping


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*"Standing" Classes
* 1st photo-Judge Observing (in showmanship)
*Not sure if you can see the photo good enough*

2nd photo - pinto class


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank You Tess! That Pic Works Perfectly!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Ok thats good 

Im the one rriiiggghhhht at the end, the judge is putting the blue ribbon around my neck. (can't see it though)


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

*Jumping in! *

*Movement Classes
*Running
*Smoky, Fjord/Arab gelding.*








*"Standing" Classes*
Set Up
*Smoky, Fjord/Arab gelding.*








*"Funny"/Cute Classes
*Cute Foal
*Kizmit, QH colt.*








*Other
*Herd
*Jazz, QH Mare, Kizmit QH colt, and Me, human female*. :lol:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ohhhhh! Kizmit is SOOOOO cute!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

lildonkey8 said:


> Ohhhhh! Kizmit is SOOOOO cute!



Thanks, he's my one and only special boy! 
Would have loved to of bred Jazz again, but the hubby put the big kibosh on that knowing I would want to keep it....
Silly man! How can you ever have *too many* horses? :shock:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I know!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

But on a serious note, don't want any one to get the wrong idea here....:wink:

I would *never* have more horses than I can give the best possible care to.
That would just be unfair and irresponsible.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Yeah we know what you mean lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

cute foal: (the 2 pictures of the skewbald mini.) Her name is moo moo she's a miniture pony.
The first one is when she was just born
The second one is when she was a week old 

stand riding: the first is off my brother sitting on my donkey named beth. Beth is 12 y.o. and that's my sister next to them (cute  ) the next one is kinda clever i recon  both the rider and the horse are standing, This is my best friend on her horse Gemma, Gemma is 5 y.o. (sorry, i don't know the breed)

Other riding: double dinking!! (Same horse in the standing photo) 

hmmm... i don't know where the last photo goes... perhaps cute mare?? and here's another cute mare... this is moo moo when she's all grown up at her first show! (my sister is the handler)


sorry if it's hard to understand which photos go in which section but i'm sure you'll understand :/ eventually...


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah I'd say cute mare on the last one, but the one before that I don't really get...


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

what else could it go in??


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Other "funny/cute"


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol ok then, i'll put it in that


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

When is this going to be judged?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

lildonkey8 said:


> *DEADLINE*
> May Twentieth, 2011​





Typo! Deadline is _April_ Twentieth...Judging on Easter (while chewing on my chocolate)!​


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay, why not? Here goes...

Photo one - Running. The horse is Phoebe, Irish cob (we think) aged 14 in the picture 

Photo two - Rolling - this Phoebe again, this time aged 15 (she would be very embarassed if she knew i was sharing this picture! lol

Photo three -Paint/Pinto class. His name is solo and he is a 14yo Welsh X New Forest gelding

Photo four - Cute Mare. This is Cloud, 10 (at the time) y/o, not sure of breed. Cob type though. 

Photo 5 - Cute Gelding - Solo again. 

Photo 6 - Trot "Riding" - Me and Phoebe 

Photo 7 - Canter "Riding" - Me and Phoebe again

Photo 8 - Grazing - Solo and Skye (solo's age/breed above) Skye is a thirty something year old Irish cob mare

Photo 9 - Herd - Solo, Skye and Phoebe


​


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

oh that herd's pretty nice Skye!


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Movement: Rolling
Halo - Quarter Horse mare









"Funny"/Cute: Cute Mare
Halo - Quarter Horse mare









Other: Grazing
Halo - Quarter Horse mare


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

now that's a pretty darn cute mare!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

*"Standing" Classes*
Set Up
Caleb, Percheron/Arabian gelding 10yo








Regular Stand
Caleb, Percheron/Arabian gelding 10yo










*Breed Classes*
Rare
Lado Satan Paulo, Cheval Canadien stallion 22yo








*"Funny"/Cute Classes*
Cute Stallion
Joly Vulcain Lucifer, stallion, Cheval canadien, 10yo







Cute Mare
Name unknown (they all look so alike!) mare, cheval canadien, age unknown









*Riding Classes*
Walk "Riding
Caleb, Percheron/Arabian gelding 10yo








Other "Riding"
Caleb, Percheron/Arabian gelding 10yo








*Other*
Herd
Various names, Cheval Canadien, Mares/fillies/colts, various ages


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

*MOVEMENT CLASS:RUNNING:*
Camanche, gelding, mustang.








*STANDING CLASS: REGULAR STAND:*
BLaze, gelding, appy-cross








*BREED CLASS: QH:*
Nightflower (R.I.P) Mare, QH.








*FUNNY/CUTE CLASS: CUTE FOAL:*
Dakota, colt, mustang.








*RIDING CLASS: TROT:*
Thunder & Me. gelding, qh/belgium








*OTHER CLASS:HERD:*
(left to right) Thunder, Camanche, Gabriella, Blaze.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nawww, Marlea, your little sister is soooo cute!!! Esp with MooMoo


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm gonna give it a little more time since I have little people...Hurry up guys! Times a' waistin


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

uhhh... just close it... i doubt anyone else'll enter


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

well, I'm still giving it more time. I don't need other ideas


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry...


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh, it's okay...
:lol:
*STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol yay... i cant wait to see results


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

RUNNING:
1st place: SLCS Smokey
2nd place: Vikki92's Camanche
3rd place: SkyeAngel's Phobe

ROLLING:
1st place: SkyeAngels Phoebe
2nd place: CrookedHalo's Halo

will do more later


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

first pic= cute mare class, mare 12 years old Secret Morgan








2nd pic= other "funny/cute" it is both cute and funny , gelding Jack mini








3rd pic= Jack in class- smiling








4th pic= my mare's usual herd. The bay is secret, she is a around 14 year old mare , morgan. They appaloosa is Freedom she is about 25 years old. The donkey is Willy. He is a mini donkey and I'm not sure of the age. The pony is Archie. Not sure of age but he is a gelding and is a mini. That is our herd 

and last class







this is the cute gelding class. This is RC a saddlebred x  gelding. He is gorgeous but very spooky!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

uhh... contest finished


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

it's okay that he entered. None of the classes have been judged yet that he entered in so it's alright in this contest


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh kk!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Running*:
















*Walking*
















*Buck*








*Rear*








*Rolling*








*"Extra" Gait(Trot)*








*"Extra" Gait(Canter)*








*Regular Stand*








*Paint/Pinto*
















*Arabian*








*Yawning*








*Other "Funny/Cute"*








.....


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Cute Mare*
















*Cute Gelding*








*Cute Foal*
















*Gallop "Riding"*








*Herd*


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

omgpink


A couple of the ones you chose are in classes already judged. I will judge the ones in classes that haven't been judged yet though


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry, thanks for letting me still participate


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

cant wait for more results


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Good work to the winners so far


----------

